# Am I Shallow?



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

Is this the correct DoF for this shot?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 6, 2012)

it looks like a painting, works for me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Lovely, like always. You impart a softness to your photos.. that is really unbelievable.


----------



## paigew (Feb 6, 2012)

seriously....amazing shot


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats a beautiful shot mishele.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 6, 2012)

I would have liked a tad bit more DoF. I don't like how the stem is completely smoky. It just gives me a feeling of not having a lot of 3-dimensional depth, if that makes sense.

I do like the shot overall, though. 

I'm just burnt out on razor thin nature shots, even though they are very often beautifully done.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 6, 2012)

The flower seems to be emerging in growth and out of an impressionist painting as well, very nice.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes you're shallow, but that's a great photo.


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I would have liked a tad bit more DoF. I don't like how the stem is completely smoky. It just gives me a feeling of not having a lot of 3-dimensional depth, if that makes sense.
> 
> I do like the shot overall, though.
> 
> I'm just burnt out on razor thin nature shots, even though they are very often beautifully done.



Are you saying someone has done this before?! lol Damn!! I thought I was the first!


----------



## Desi (Feb 6, 2012)

I really like this.  It give the impression of surfacing, or breaking through.  Perhaps, from a dream into reality.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Desi said:


> I really like this.  It give the impression of surfacing, or breaking through.  Perhaps, from a dream into reality.



Desi.. I am impressed!


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

Desi said:


> I really like this.  It give the impression of surfacing, or breaking through.  Perhaps, from a dream into reality.


I think you just made me look at my own shot differently......=)


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mishele.. your flower shots bring to me a sense of serenity and peace...


Middle Density


on a hillside
     a flower
many shades of orange

in the distance
      a mountain
blue and gray
  with snowy peak

above it
      clouds
floating serenely

here is peace


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Mishele.. your flower shots bring to me a sense of serenity and peace...
> 
> 
> Middle Density
> ...


:hug::


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 6, 2012)

It really is a beautiful shot sugrabritches.
By the way , are you married?

LightSpeed - the one and only


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, Tyler is my hubby.....:greenpbl:


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> Yes, Tyler is my hubby.....:greenpbl:




You're so lucky to have him.
I'd probably just cheat on ya.

lol


----------



## pgriz (Feb 7, 2012)

Dang.  I am jealous.  You must be shooting at f/1.2?  If so, really good use of that shallow DOF, and the image is just divine.  Yup, agree with all the comments, and Desi's comment nailed it.


----------

